# Nassau Grocer VS Food store 2 go.com



## Dargan1275 (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with either or both of these and have a recommendation on which one to use for Harborside.  Thanks


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Have used foodstore2go and was pleased-came right on time and items needing refrigeration came in a cooler--I arranged delivery for 6pm the Saturday night of our arrival knowing I would be in my villa at that time. You can sometimes find an online coupon it it is your first time using them. Sometimes I also stop at grocery on our way-I use Sandra Ferguson and she will do a quick stop for a nominal fee--I bring a lot of items from home also.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 15, 2014)

We just take the van from the resort to the grocery store for an hour.  We're usually there for 2 weeks, so we take some time to stock up.


----------



## gandalf252002 (Oct 15, 2014)

I personally cannot recommend foodstore2go.  They were supposed to come on the night we arrived.  Didn't call to let us know they were not coming either.  Unprofessional to say the least.  Excuses about truck breaking down doesn't fly as that doesn't explain why no communication.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 15, 2014)

We use to stop at the grocery store, but on our last three trips have used foodstore2go. We love, love, love their service.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 15, 2014)

We've done it each way, and they both worked out fine. It was nice to plan everything ahead of time with foodstore2go.com, but it worked out last time to stop at the grocery store, too. I really can't say one is better than the other.


----------



## alexadeparis (Oct 15, 2014)

I liked food store 2 go for the convenience. Having scoped out the little grocery/convenience store by the shops across from marina village, Next time I will probably get less from food store to go and make a stop at the store the first morning. I brought all my meat and cheese with me, and really only needed fruits, veg, liquid refreshments and crushables (chips/bread).

I planned several formal dinners but the kids (20 and up) would eat sandwiches before I could get dinner cooked so next time I will only bring lunch meat. I left some food there, the housekeepers were happy about that! You should plan your meals to a T. You don't want to waste $$ on overpriced food.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone used Nassau Grocer recently?  Seems like Foodstore2go closed.


----------



## LisaRex (Jun 13, 2017)

I believe Food2Go is still around, just under a different name (Instagopher).

While it's certainly convenient, keep in mind that the prices you see on their website are not the same that you'd pay at the grocery store if you shopped there yourself.  You'll pay an upcharge on every item PLUS a delivery fee, which mitigates the cost savings.


----------



## komosatp (Jun 13, 2017)

I used to use foodstore2go. I very much liked their service, but as previously said, they went out of business for a while and have come back to life as Instagopher (https://www.instagopher.com).

This transition was still in flux when I visited Atlantis this year. We used Nassau Grocery (http://nassaugrocery.com) and had a good experience. We'll be using them again on our next visit.

I'm not a fan of the taxi stop, as we usually arrive at the resort several hours before our room is guaranteed to be ready, and we always have refrigerated items that could spoil if left in the heat for a few hours. The service we've received from these providers has been good, so I find the prices/markup acceptable.


----------

